# Lean Mince?



## red hot mini coopers (Jul 30, 2003)

A good idea for baby red bellies? I had a look at 2 stores today, one had about 3, (just the nuumber i want) of about 2.5inch ps looking very healthy, the other had about 6 of 1.5inch ps looking a bit fin nipped, one only had 1 eye etc..

Anyway getting some red bellies this small iwas wondering if anyone feeds their piranha lean mince, I thought it would be easy to pull out the pack and dangle in? Or is it too processed. Cheers


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

What exactly is mince??


----------



## red hot mini coopers (Jul 30, 2003)

not sure if u get it in the US, u should do, like what they put in spaghetti bolgnese, meat which has been put through a machine making it look like string instead.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Don´t know...i recommend shrimp, crab, fish filets, beefheart, "clean feeders"...







!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i dont know about that syff either, but i personally would not feed it to my piranha. it seems like it would be very fatty.

try others foods like shrimp, plankton, earthworms, mealworms, beefheart, & flakes.


----------



## sully (Jul 27, 2003)

I think he means ground beef.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sully said:


> I think he means ground beef.


 if he does than dont feed that to your p's
keep them on a nice healthy diet theY ARE YOUNG THEY NEED TO GROW


----------

